# Vogelka.c.k.e...



## Phhôbôs (21. Oktober 2008)

Tachchen...

Ich will mal eure Meinung zu folgendem höhre.
Die Welt hat eine ziemlich grosse Fläche hm?
Davon ist ein sehr grosser Teil Land hm?
Darauf leben sehr viele Menschen und Vögel hm?
Der Menschliche Kopf hat eine Fläche von...10x20cm(=200cm²)

Wie wahrscheindlich ist es dann das einem ein Vogel auf die Brine Sch...e..s...t?

Ist das weil Vögel und Menschen oftmals nahe beieinander leben?
(Bsp. ich sitze auf einer Parkbank...hinter mir ein Baum, in jenem leben Vögel.)

Das ganze wird ja noch beeinflusst durch Wind, Wetter etc.

Woher kommt dann der Mythos das einem ein Vogel auf die Birne ge...schis...sen hat?
Gibt es unter euch davon betroffene? (Ich hoffe Menschen, keine Vögel.)
Glaubt ihr die Machen es absichtlich?
Habe ich ein weiteres Geheimniss/Wunder der Natur entdeckt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/Discuss /vote


Gruss Phhôbôs


PS: Die Überlegung mein ich ernst.


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Mir hat bis jetzt noch kein vogel auf die birne gekakt.Zum glück.Ist ja wiederlich der gedanke daran.Aber ich denke das ist einfach nur irgendwie zufall,passiert ja bestimmt nicht oft.


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Meiner Mutter hat mal n Vogel aufn Kopf gekackt O.o


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Meiner Mutter hat mal n Vogel aufn Kopf gekackt O.o


hihi xD


----------



## Lillyan (21. Oktober 2008)

Mir ists als Kind mal passiert, als ich auf dem Klettergerüst im Kindergarten war... das sind Erlebnisse, die prägen einen fürs Leben :>


----------



## Phhôbôs (21. Oktober 2008)

Seht ihr? Ausserdem wird das des öfteren in den Medien erwähnt. (z.B. sein erstes Date, vogelschei..ss...e auf dem Kopf gelandet, Date versaut, was weiss ich irgendwie so eben.)

Ein sehr ernstzunehmendes Problem.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> Woher kommt dann der Mythos das einem ein Vogel auf die Birne ge...schis...sen hat?



Ganz einfach. Weil es passiert ist, genauso wie schon Menschen vom Blitz getroffen wurden.

Warum schreibst du eigentlich "scheißen", "kacken", etc so komisch?


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> *Ein sehr ernstzunehmendes Problem.*


Hahahhahahah sehr enrstzunehmendes problem xD.Ist doch gar nicht alltäglich,


----------



## Phhôbôs (21. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Weil es passiert ist, genauso wie schon Menschen vom Blitz getroffen wurden.
> 
> Warum schreibst du eigentlich "scheißen", "kacken", etc so komisch?


Bin noch recht neu in Buffed und in manchen Foren ist es sehr unerwünscht diese Wörter auszuschreiben. Nun weiss ich es, danke dir.

Scheisse Scheisst Geschissen Kacke

Sry, reiner Reflex


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Meiner Mutter hat mal n Vogel aufn Kopf gekackt O.o





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Haste davon nen Bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist sowas noch nie passiert, und wie Saytan sagte: Widerlich


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du musst mir ja zustimmen hast keine wahl mein padawan!


----------



## Phhôbôs (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh da melden sich 2...die sich anscheinend kennen hm? WAS PLANT IHR?! ICH HABE EUCH ERTAPPT. IHR SEIT SICHER DIE, DIE DEN VÖGELN BEFEHLEN DEN LEUTEN AUF DIE BIRNE ZU SCHEISSEN?!

Edit: Sith also? Wusst ichs.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> du musst mir ja zustimmen hast keine wahl mein padawan!


War ich netmal nen Sithlord  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> Ahh da melden sich 2...die sich anscheinend kennen hm? WAS PLANT IHR?! ICH HABE EUCH ERTAPPT. IHR SEIT SICHER DIE, DIE DEN VÖGELN BEFEHLEN DEN LEUTEN AUF DIE BIRNE ZU SCHEISSEN?!


Leidest du unter Verfolgunswahn? Saytan und ich wollen nur die Welt übernehmen mehr auch nicht.

Edit: Sry für 2mal nacheinanderposten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> War ich netmal nen Sithlord
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hab ich doch gesagt!


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> Ahh da melden sich 2...die sich anscheinend kennen hm? WAS PLANT IHR?! ICH HABE EUCH ERTAPPT. IHR SEIT SICHER DIE, DIE DEN VÖGELN BEFEHLEN DEN LEUTEN AUF DIE BIRNE ZU SCHEISSEN?!
> 
> Edit: Sith also? Wusst ichs.


Verdammt,er hat uns ertappt,schnell hol den todesstern!


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt!


Padawan klingt mehr nach der Hellen seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist sowas auch noch nie Passiert Oo
Für was gibts Luftgewehr *g*

Aber wie mittermeiner so schön sagte.. kennt ihr das wenn ihr sauer seit und so eine Taube kicken wollt und die dann nicht schnell genug ist? xD


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Verdammt,er hat uns ertappt,schnell hol den todesstern!


Der hat kein Sprit mehr :/


> Mir ist sowas auch noch nie Passiert Oo
> Für was gibts Luftgewehr *g*
> 
> Aber wie mittermeiner so schön sagte.. kennt ihr das wenn ihr sauer seit und so eine Taube kicken wollt und die dann nicht schnell genug ist? xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich schieße net, ich nutze den Machtblitz


----------



## Phhôbôs (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Saytan und ich wollen nur die Welt übernehmen mehr auch nicht.



Und da beginnt ihr als erstes damit..ein krieg zwischen Vögeln und Menschen zu entfachen um darauf wie die Aasgeier (auch Vögel) über uns und sie herzufallen?


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Mir ist sowas auch noch nie Passiert Oo
> Für was gibts Luftgewehr *g*
> 
> Aber wie mittermeiner so schön sagte.. kennt ihr das wenn ihr sauer seit und so eine Taube kicken wollt und die dann nicht schnell genug ist? xD


Luftgewehr ist doof,use mal nen fetten todesstern laser pew pew dafür!


Hab grad kumpel drarauf angesprichen der meinte nen vogel hätte ihn auf so ne hugoboss jacke gekakt und ist nimmer rausgegangen i-wie hat er wahrscheinlich zu spät gemerkt^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan und Razyl, Saytan und Razyl.
Im Buffed-Versuchslabor, da ist es geschehen.
Der eine ist brilliant, der and're geisteskrank.
Ja, Sytan und Razyl,zyl,zyl,zyl
*sing




Sry, konnte nicht widerstehen^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

was wollen vögel schon tun?
wir haben atom raketen
jet's
abfangjäger
Flak
und das gute alte luftgehr .. also naja euer plan wird nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thorrak xD hahaha geil


----------



## Lurock (21. Oktober 2008)

Mir hat mal ein Vogel auf die Schulter geschissen... War auch nicht toll... =/


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> Und da beginnt ihr als erstes damit..ein krieg zwischen Vögeln und Menschen zu entfachen um darauf wie die Aasgeier (auch Vögel) über uns und sie herzufallen?


haste resident evil 3 gesehen?Die stelle mti den vögeln?So in ungefähr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Saytan und Razyl, Saytan und Razyl.
> Im Buffed-Versuchslabor, da ist es geschehen.
> Der eine ist brilliant, der and're geisteskrank.
> Ja, Sytan und Razyl,zyl,zyl,zyl
> ...


Net im Versuchslabor, im Nachtwschärmerlabor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phhôbôs (21. Oktober 2008)

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft! Das ist schon der 2te der sich binnen...20min (?) meldet...und da ist noch die Hugo Boss jacke.
Ist das niht etwas viel? Wo die Wahrscheindlichkeit doch gering sein sollte?
Vielleicht doch absicht der Vögel?
Wie berechnen sie das mit dem Wind aus ned Flughöhe von 20m?


----------



## Pheselo (21. Oktober 2008)

Mir hat schonmal ein Vogel aufm Kopf gekackt....nein...warte...3 -.-

Naja die wahrscheinlichkeit ist wohl sehr gering wenn man mal alles berechnet....ich denke somit hätte ich mit diesem Glück schon oft im Lotto gewinnen können ^^.

Aber ich denke die Viecher machen das mit Absicht, eindeutig....


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub die fliegen sehen nen typ und machen plums

ich meine wir kaken ja auch nicht irgendwo hin. hat immer festes ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vlt bei ihnen ja auch.
hach da isses anders farbi .. treff ich hmmm

naja so schlimm find ich die dinger ja nicht
Suche jemanden der meine Jacke wäscht!
/lfg mutter *g*


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schalte sofort alle vögel ab und lass uns abhauen sie komen uns langsam auf die schliche,dan muss ich die hugo boss jacke zahlen -.-


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> /lfg mutter *g*


müsste es net /lf heißen, du suchst ja wohl kaum eine Gruppe um deine Mutter anzugreifen oder?

"Razyl schalte sofort alle vögel ab und lass uns abhauen sie komen uns langsam auf die schliche,dan muss ich die hugo boss jacke zahlen -.- "

Jawohl mein Imperator.


----------



## Lillyan (21. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> Bin noch recht neu in Buffed und in manchen Foren ist es sehr unerwünscht diese Wörter auszuschreiben. Nun weiss ich es, danke dir.
> 
> Scheisse Scheisst Geschissen Kacke
> 
> Sry, reiner Reflex


Kommt auf den Kontext an. "Man, bist du Scheiße" ist nicht erlaubt, wenn man allerdings von Vogelkot redet ist es denke ich in Ordnung :>


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2008)

als ich an der Nordsee im Urlaub war hat ne Möwe ihren Schiss nur ein paar Zentimeter neben mir gen Erde sausen lassen, erwischt hat mich aber zum Glück noch keins von den Drecksviechern. Meinen Kumpel haben sie schon auf die Schulter geschissen, aber ich kenn niemand, der schonmal einen auf den Kopf bekommen hat. Dass sie es absichtlich machen bezweifel ich...wobei...das müsste man erforschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 In einer Halle Bilder von Köpfen auf den Boden kleben, Vögel rein und schauen wie es nach einer Woche aussieht hehe


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich wurd mal auf der Schulter getroffen... *g*
Gut hatte ich ne Jacke an 8)


----------



## Lurock (21. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Ich glaub die fliegen sehen nen typ und machen plums
> ich meine wir kaken ja auch nicht irgendwo hin. hat immer festes ziel
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du beim Scheißen "plums" machst würde ich dir raten mal zum Arzt zu gehen... oO


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> *müsste es net /lf heißen, du suchst ja wohl kaum eine Gruppe um deine Mutter anzugreifen oder?*
> 
> "Razyl schalte sofort alle vögel ab und lass uns abhauen sie komen uns langsam auf die schliche,dan muss ich die hugo boss jacke zahlen -.- "
> 
> Jawohl mein Imperator.


kannst du doch nicht wissen?^^


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich wurd mal auf der Schulter getroffen... *g*
> Gut hatte ich ne Jacke an 8)


Haha :> die vögel kansnt niht mit banhammer pwnen^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Haha :> die vögel kansnt niht mit banhammer pwnen^^


Ich möchte nicht grade sehen wenn Sein Banhammer auf ne Taube Trifft was dann passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phhôbôs (21. Oktober 2008)

Gut würd ich mich unter nen Schwarm Möven stellen...wäre die Wahrscheindlichkeit wiederum sehr gross getroffen zu werden!
Ob das wohl umgekehrt mit den Menschen ist?
Wenn ein Vogel über eine Menschenmenge fl....nein...fals das passiert müsste er ja gerade noch einen fallen lassen...verdammt das geht nicht auf!


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du beim Scheißen "plums" machst würde ich dir raten mal zum Arzt zu gehen... oO



kennst du plumpsklo? party? openair? irgendwo im wald *fg*

@razyl 
doch meine mutter ist zu stark da brauchst du ne raidgruppe *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> doch meine mutter ist zu stark da brauchst du ne raidgruppe *g*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na dann viel spaß, wünsche Dropluck


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Phhôbôs schrieb:


> Gut würd ich mich unter nen Schwarm Möven stellen...wäre die Wahrscheindlichkeit wiederum sehr gross getroffen zu werden!
> Ob das wohl umgekehrt mit den Menschen ist?
> Wenn ein Vogel über eine Menschenmenge fl....nein...fals das passiert müsste er ja gerade noch einen fallen lassen...verdammt das geht nicht auf!


wr ist so doof sich unter 1000000 von möven zu stellen?


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war noch zu Zeiten, als Handy keine Kamera hatten, Schade eigentlich^^


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Na dann viel spaß, wünsche Dropluck



Na hoffentlich droppt sie keinen Bruder oder Schwester.

Ich glaube ich trag ab jetzt immer einer Eimer mit meinen täglichen Auswürfen mit mir herum um diese bei Gelegenheit auf Vögel zu werfen.
Rache ist Blutwurst, oder in dem Fall Kackwurst.


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Das war noch zu Zeiten, als Handy keine Kamera hatten, Schade eigentlich^^


Naja... muss ja net immer nen Handy sein...
Wirklich schade



> Ich glaube ich trag ab jetzt immer einer Eimer mit meinen täglichen Auswürfen mit mir herum um diese bei Gelegenheit auf Vögel zu werfen.


SOll ich das nun eklig oder lustig finden? hmmm


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Naja... muss ja net immer nen Handy sein...
> Wirklich schade


Ja ne Cam hatte ich leider auch nich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wiederlich wars schon, vor allem weil sie danach noch n Geschäftstermin hatte >.<


----------



## Tassy (21. Oktober 2008)

Hab das auch schonmal Live gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sah echt nicht lecker aus bei der Frau...


----------



## Alanium (21. Oktober 2008)

Meine Mutter hat mal den Film "Die Vögel" geguckt und am nächsten Tag ist ihr ein Vogel in die Schläfe geflogen, wo der erstmal so reingebohrt wahr, dass er feststeckte. O.O

(Echt wahr!)


----------



## Asoriel (21. Oktober 2008)

oha...das find ich hart...is was passiert?


----------



## Alanium (21. Oktober 2008)

Ne, nichts schlimmes, Vogel konnte sich wieder befreien und ist abgehauen, Mutter hat nur geblutet (musste auch nicht genäht werden oder so), aber die hatte 'ne Panik, weil sie ja am Vorabend den Film gesehen hat.^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, nichts schlimmes, Vogel konnte sich wieder befreien und ist abgehauen, Mutter hat nur geblutet (musste auch nicht genäht werden oder so), aber die hatte 'ne Panik, weil sie ja am Vorabend den Film gesehen hat.^^


Hmm saytan wir sollten unsere Vögel anders Trimmen. Die sollen doch net in andere Leutes Köpfe sich reinrammen...


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hmm saytan wir sollten unsere Vögel anders Trimmen. Die sollen doch net in andere Leutes Köpfe sich reinrammen...


Lass das mal Manoroth machen!Der soll den viechern anderes betriebssystem geben und nicht das für pcs^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Lass das mal Manoroth machen!Der soll den viechern anderes betriebssystem geben und nicht das für pcs^^


Ok.
Sicherlich hat Manoroth wieder Vista draufgepackt ><


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ok.
> Sicherlich hat Manoroth wieder Vista draufgepackt ><


Jo oder saynoroth,unser todesstern betriebssystem


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (21. Oktober 2008)

Hihi lustige sache ^^ naja hier mal was lustiges^^

In der 5ten klasse haben wir ein Ausflug zum Alten Elbtunnel gemacht, halt durch maschiert den zur anderen Seite gekommen, so mein Freund setzt sich auf ne bank, ich sitzte da neben, und stehe wieder auf, mein freund Rutscht dahin wo eben mein Platz war, 1sek später *platsch* Vogelkac*e auf seinen Harren ^^
Ich hab so doll gelacht ich lag aufn Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ naja er fands nicht so klasse


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Jo oder saynoroth,unser todesstern betriebssystem



aha darum macht der andauernd son mist?... kk programiere was neues für die vögel


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> aha darum macht der andauernd son mist?... kk programiere was neues für die vögel


Bist ud scheiße?Der todesstern macht seine arbeit super,sag mir 10 dinge die er falsch gemacht hat oder macht


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

1. hat beinahe mein labor weggesprengt

2. hat die erde pulverisiert

3. hat ungefähr 1/5 des universums weggebombt

4. düsst andauernd in iwelche planeten rein und muss dann wider ausgebeult werdn

5. die getränkeautomaten spieln verrückt und spucken immer das falsche zeugs raus

6. das selbe bei den snack ausomaten

7. die klimaanlage hat auch n dachschadn manchmal hammer richtig saune da drin udn dann wider tiefster winter...

8. das licht spielt manchmal verrückt

9. in den fahrstühlen läuft immer iwelche seeeeehr merkwürdige musik

10. die hangar schotts schliessn öfters net richtig (das zieht dann echt hefftig)


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 1. hat beinahe mein labor weggesprengt
> 
> 2. hat die erde pulverisiert
> 
> ...


Problem 4:hat sich erledigt haben ja kel'thuzad den alten sack
5-10 ist acuh  erledigt,habs reparieren lassen

zu 3:naund,wir haben die eh nicth benutzt
2.erde war inifziert sie musste weg,da musste mir zustimmen,ich musste diese infektion doch bekämpfen zumal ich nichtmal wuste wer sie in die welt gesetzt hat

zu 1:das mit dem labor war ein versehen...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (21. Oktober 2008)

Mir hat mal n vogel in die Cola Dose geschissen - habs aber zu glück noch mitebekommen und nicht mehr getrunen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (21. Oktober 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Mir hat mal n vogel in die Cola Dose geschissen - habs aber zu glück noch mitebekommen und nicht mehr getrunen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dein ernst?xDDD


----------



## Wowneuling (22. Oktober 2008)

Ja sowas kann in der Tat passieren. Nicht sehr oft....aber es passiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

Ist mir als Kind passiert. Waren irgendwo eingeladen zum vornehm essen. Also wurde ich geduscht und schön angezogen. Tja dann liefen wir zum Auto um los zu fahren und genau während dieser paar Schritte hat mir ein Vogel auf den Kopf und das Oberteil geschissen. Ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen was das für ein geheule war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also zack zak wieder rein, nochmals duschen und neue Kleider.


----------



## Todesschleicher (22. Oktober 2008)

Kumpel ist das mal passiert, als er aufm Fahrrad aufm Weg nach Hause war...er kam grade frisch von Friseur xD

Und im Cafe hat mal ne Taube ner Frau am Nebentisch aufs Bein gekackt...

Gibt irgendwo nen geilen Cartoon in die Richtung, aber echt kA mehr wo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. Oktober 2008)

Ist das ein verzweifelter Versuch witzig zu sein?


----------



## Tupac 2 (22. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Mir hat bis jetzt noch kein vogel auf die birne gekakt.Zum glück.Ist ja wiederlich der gedanke daran.Aber ich denke das ist einfach nur irgendwie zufall,passiert ja bestimmt nicht oft.




Dass war dass Geilste ich mit meiner mutter und Stiefvater im auto im sommer wir hatten dass auto dach offen während der fahrt kam plötzlich weißes Zeugs durch dass auto dach voll auf dem kopf von meinem Stiefvater LOL ES WAR VOGEL KACKE XD


----------



## Damiane (22. Oktober 2008)

ist mir erst diesen Sommer passiert.

Ich sitz mit meinem Papa so im Garten und unterhalte mich, gucke dabei der Meise im Birnenbaum zu wie sie Futter für ihre Kinder sammelt, da scheißt mir dieses Mistvieh doch direkt ins Gesicht!!!!! (Hab ja nach oben geguckt, deswegen hat sie auch gut getroffen...) Boah!! Einerseits war ich sauer, andereseits wars aber auch so lustig, dass ich mit dem lachen erstmal nicht aufhören konnte...von meinem Papa ganz zu schweigen^^

Allerdings hat meine Mutter dann erzählt, dass mein Vater vor einem Jahren in Norwegen mal noch mehr Pech hatte: 
Er war angeln und hat auch nach oben geguckt, dabei meiner Mama was zugerufen (keine Ahnung mehr, was genau das war, oder warum er nach oben geguckt hat. Das habe ich vergessen), da hat ihm ne Möwe IN den Mund geschissen...Loooool... (Laut meinem Papa ist Möwenscheiße übrigens ziemlich scharf...*würg*
Da hab ich ihn dann ausgelacht.....höhöhö...

Scheint bei uns in der Familie zu liegen, so ein "Glück" mit den Piepmätzen...


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (22. Oktober 2008)

Also ich für meinen Teil glaube das die Vögel das mit purer absicht machen. Hab mal von einer Vogelart gehört die sich verteidigt indem sie ihre sch***e aus dem Flug heraus auf die Augen der "Feinde" sch***t und sie dadurchfür kurze zeit Blind werden da die Entzyme darin mit der Tränenflüssigkeit reagieren oder sowas in der Art. 

Und was ist wenn Sämtliche Vögel diese "zielgenauigkeit" haben und sie nurnoch einsetzen um uns zu Ärgern ?

Mir hat zwar bisher kein Vogel aufn Kopf gesch***en aber aufs Strandtuch.
Lag mit meiner Freundin an einem ziemlich einsamen Strand (einsam zweisam sein wisst schon was ich meine :-P) sprich links und recht mindestens 1 km leerer Strand und aufeinmal sch***t son Blödes mistvieh von Möwe uns aufs Strandtuch (Fläche ca. 2 x 2,5 m = 5 m²) und die Flog mindestens 50 m über uns.... Und das kann doch bitte kein zufall gewesen sein.. Pure absicht von dem Mistvieh.. Aber in dem Moment hab ich ihre Zielgenauigkeit und die fähigkeit den wind in die "Schussbahn" mit einzukalkulieren echt bewundert.


----------



## Phhôbôs (22. Oktober 2008)

David schrieb:


> Ist das ein verzweifelter Versuch witzig zu sein?


Es ist in etwa so sehr ein ''verzweifelter Versuch'' lustig zu sein wie das was du da eben geschr....ne stimmt garnicht...es ist sogar noch um eniges ernsthafter!


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Oktober 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> ist mir erst diesen Sommer passiert.
> 
> Ich sitz mit meinem Papa so im Garten und unterhalte mich, gucke dabei der Meise im Birnenbaum zu wie sie Futter für ihre Kinder sammelt, da scheißt mir dieses Mistvieh doch direkt ins Gesicht!!!!! (Hab ja nach oben geguckt, deswegen hat sie auch gut getroffen...) Boah!! Einerseits war ich sauer, andereseits wars aber auch so lustig, dass ich mit dem lachen erstmal nicht aufhören konnte...von meinem Papa ganz zu schweigen^^
> 
> ...


ATMOROFL!!


----------



## Te-Rax (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin vor einigen Jahren mal vom Basketballtraining gekommen...auf dem Weg nachhause habe ich mich ein bisschen gestreckt weil ich ziemlich müde war und es spät wurde. Da hat mir doch glatt ein Vogel genau auf die Innenhandfläche gekackt...Ich meine, besser auf die Hand, als in den Mund *grinsen auf die posts nach schiel*. Aber es war trozdem ein ziemlich eckliges Erlebenis.



MfG


----------



## Avyn (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mal irgendwo gehört dass Vögel bestimmte Farben (z.B. bei Autos) bevorzugen wenn sie drauf scheißen. Also könnte das durchaus Absicht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (23. Oktober 2008)

Zweimal...einmal beim Essen im Garten...und einmal auf dem Weg zu einem Vorstellungsgespräch *lach*


----------



## Damiane (23. Oktober 2008)

Naja, meine Oma sagt immer, dass es Glück bringt, wenn ein Vogel einen anscheißt.....

Hast den Job bekommen??????


----------



## LMay (23. Oktober 2008)

Da hat die Gute recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist nämlich traumhaft gelaufen damals *g*


----------



## Manoroth (23. Oktober 2008)

mich hats noch nie erwishct aba n freund mal.

wir warn für ihn ne neue lederjacke kaufen udn kaum warn wa aus dem laden (er hatte die neue jacke glecih angezogn) scheisst ihm ne taube genau drauf^^

er fands net so toll, da er den fleck nemmer wegbekam und die jacke so 300 euro gekostet hatte^^


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

Meinem Vater ist es mal passiert.
Was sinnvolleres kann ich leider nicht beitragen


----------



## Damiane (23. Oktober 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Da hat die Gute recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



meine Oma hat immer Recht^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sie sagt auch so schlaue Dinge wie: "Man trifft sich immer zweimal im Leben" und: "Hände begucken gibt Streit."  
Ich mag ihre "angestaubten" Weisheiten.:-) Aber das hat mit dem Thema hier nix zu tun. wollte es nur mal anmerken. Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Du jetzt gesagt hättest, dass es schlecht gelaufen wäre...


----------



## Kurta (24. Oktober 2008)

Mich hat auch noch kein Vogel angekackt , glaube die wahrscheinlichkeit ist höher das wer einem ins Hirn scheißt, aaber das wars auch schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Kommt ja auch drauf an *wie viele* Vögel über dir fliegen und wer ist schon so dumm und geht unter einem schwarn von Vögeln durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------

